

Ian Bicking Joining Mozilla - rama_vadakattu
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2010/03/10/joining-mozilla/

======
mbrubeck
It's not worth a HN post by itself, but for those who know me from HN or
various startups... I'm joining Mozilla too!
<http://www.google.com/buzz/mbrubeck/9zWURcvonqi/Mozilla>

------
Auzy
Just one question.. Who is he?

~~~
varikin
He is well known in the Python community and has created several great
libraries for Python like virtualenv and Webob.

